# Kamloops??



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else on here lives in Kamloops? It'd be nice to know another local fish nut!


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

I am not in Kamloops, but I am in salmon arm. I agree, it would be nice to figure out who is somewhat closer to where i live.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I am in Kamloops.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sick lid is in your area......send him a pm.....I've bought fish from him and they have all been very healthy and he seems very knowledgable.....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

you moved to kamloops?? crazy gurl


----------



## sick lid (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> you moved to kamloops?? crazy gurl


crazy no, smart yes


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

its too hot there.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

After working there for a month I was glad to be back in the lower mainland. Not enough oceans around there and too much dessert.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

<---kelowna!!!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> its too hot there.


Hasn't been nearly hot enough lately. It will barely get in the 30's over the next week.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't imagine moving back there!! I thought I would hate it here but the rain there gets me really down. I love and miss Vancouver but I couldnt live there again...


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Kamloops too! I would have to say I'm not necessarily a 'fish nut', I scaled back a bit when we moved in the winter and my big tank has yet to be levelled and filled. Yes, I am the President of the local procrastinators' club! There are a few other people here too, but they are generally quite quiet...


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Before "the crash", I think there were 14 or so , from Kamloops. Haven't seen everyone back on yet though.


----------



## Catfish180 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm in Kamloops. I like the hot weather. It's like an annual vacation but you don't have to go anywhere. Vancouver rains too much. I'm not a fan of rain every week.


----------

